# Another newbie from Australia!



## MAC_Maniac (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey guys,

Thrilled to find this forum. I am obsessed with all things MAC and this is giving me some great ideas on even more ways to apply my MAC products.

I can see some serious $$$ being spent at my local MAC though!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 31, 2005)

welcome to the club of mac obsessed people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




let me know when you have a question!


----------



## floatinglili (Mar 31, 2005)

me too! i'm australian and definitely a newbie, falling in love though with mac and have to post how excited i am about the bohemian collection to come this year (love the green!) ok, don't want to go broke doing this!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  cheers, see yas in cyber space!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 31, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 31, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Mac_Maniac


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2005)

Welcome to SPecktra!!


----------



## Janice (Apr 3, 2005)

Welcome floatinglili and Mac_Maniac! I can't wait to see you around the forums!


----------



## MAC_Maniac (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks guys! I've booked in for a makeover this Saturday - very excited!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

